# Favorite violin concerto: Nominating round



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Nominate one or two concertos, once a day.* One post = one day’s turn, so don’t split your nominations!

I‘ll keep track and post lists occasionally. Two nominations by different people will put a work on the voting list. Nominations end when 20 concertos are on the voting list, and then the real voting follows in a new thread.

We begin.

*The work must be labeled a violin concerto by the composer, or in general practice. No Scheherazade!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

My two nominations for today:

Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 35


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My two votes today:

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto.
Bruch : Violin Concerto


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto is now on the voting list, and any further votes for it will be wasted.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Beethoven
Ligeti


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Nominate one or two concertos, once a day.* One post = one day's turn, so don't split your nominations!
> 
> I'll keep track and post lists occasionally. Two nominations by different people will put a work on the voting list. Nominations end when 20 concertos are on the voting list, and then the real voting follows in a new thread.
> 
> ...


Do you keep this timeline KenOC, seen as we not all live in the U.S?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Do you keep this timeline KenOC, seen as we not all live in the U.S?


Honor system! I'm not watching closely. So far:

Voting list:
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major

Nominations:
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor
Ligeti: Violin Concerto


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Brahms 
Mendelssohn


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My nom for today:

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major

Voting list:
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major

Nominations:
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor
Ligeti: Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I nominate:

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor
Dmitri Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No 1 in A minor, op 99


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Mendelssohn in E minor. Op. 64
Elgar in B minor, Op.61

V


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

My nominations:

A. Berg: Violin Concerto
S. Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto _"Offertorium"_


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Schnittke: Violin Concerto No. 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Voting list:
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major

Nominations:
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
Berg: Violin Concerto
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto "Offertorium"
Ligeti: Violin Concerto
Schnittke: Violin Concerto No. 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D minor
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Berg: Violin Concerto (seconded)
Moeran: Violin Concerto


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Maybe not the greatest of Violin Concerti, but the two I probably listen to more than any others:

Korngold - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
Barber - Violin Concerto, Op. 14

I didn't see these on the list yet, and I don't even expect to win anything by nominating them. But these two concerti certainly sound good to me. (But then, so do those by Sibelius, and Beethoven, and Bruch, and Brahms, and Berg, and Vieuxtemps, and Bach, and ...)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Voting list:
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major
Berg: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major

Nominations:
Barber: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto "Offertorium"
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D major
Ligeti: Violin Concerto
Moeran: Violin Concerto
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in B minor
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Bartók Violin Concerto #2 (seconded)
Ligeti Violin Concerto (seconded)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just a note as things tighten up. Multiple concertos don’t count – no “Four Seasons” please! Individual concertos are fine – Bach, Vivaldi, Mozart, etc. are all welcome.

Also, concertos for more than one violin are fine. But no foreign solo instruments, please.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Nomination: Mozart VC #5 "Turkish"


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Nominations: Sibelius & Goldmark


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Voting list:
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major
Berg: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor
Ligeti: Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major

Nominations:
Barber: Violin Concerto
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor
Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto "Offertorium"
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D major
Moeran: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish"
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in B minor
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" (seconded)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Our voting list is half full.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Elgar Violin Concerto


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Mozart Violin Concerto no.3
Glazunov Violin Concerto


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

Stravinsky Violin Concerto in D


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Glazunov VC
Saint-Saens VC Nr. 3


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

Saint-Saëns Violin Concerto No.3 
Glass Violin Concerto No.1


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Hindemith
Weinberg


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

My two for today, now that I know we can do two-violin concertos:

Bach double concerto
Bach concerto in A minor


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach double concerto
Stravinsky Violin Concerto in D


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I nominate:

Hindemith
Elgar


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Mozart no. 3
Brahms


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Two slots left on the voting list.

Voting list (18):
Bach: Double Violin Concerto
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major
Berg: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor
Glazunov: Violin Concerto
Hindemith: Violin Concerto
Ligeti: Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish"
Saint-saens: Violin Concerto #3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor

Nominations:
Barber: Violin Concerto
Glass: Violin Concerto
Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto "Offertorium"
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D major
Moeran: Violin Concerto
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in B minor
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor

Improbus and eugeneonagain each cast one vote for a piece already on the voting list, so each still has one vote to cast.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Ken, did you miss my votes?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Okay. I'll nominate Dohnanyi's 2nd concerto (c minor).


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

*Violin Concerto No. 2 in C-sharp Minor - Dmitri Shostakovich (1967)* ...by far the greatest work missing from the list, unless we could count The Four Seasons -- which we should be able to (imo) as it was intended and compiled as a single work 
*Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major - Niccolo Paganini (1817-1818)*


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Trout said:


> Ken, did you miss my votes?


Looks like I did. I'll add them.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Voting list (18):
Bach: Double Violin Concerto
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major
Berg: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor
Glazunov: Violin Concerto
Hindemith: Violin Concerto
Ligeti: Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish"
Saint-saens: Violin Concerto #3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor

Nominations:
Bach: Violin Concerto in A minor
Barber: Violin Concerto
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2
Glass: Violin Concerto
Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto "Offertorium"
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D major
Moeran: Violin Concerto
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in B minor
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Barber Violin Concerto
Mozart Violin Concerto #4


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My vote:

Shostakovich VC #1 (and onto the voting list).

One slot left now.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Prokofiev 1st (how did it not get nominated yet?).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Prokofiev 1 (even though I like no. 2 better).


----------



## Harrowby Hall (Aug 8, 2017)

Elgar: Violin Concerto
Sibelius: Violin Concerto


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Kjetil Heggelund's vote completes the nomination process. We have our voting list, so nominations are closed. Here's the final list:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major
Berg: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor
Glazunov: Violin Concerto
Hindemith: Violin Concerto
Ligeti: Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish"
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
Saint-saens: Violin Concerto #3
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor

Thanks to all who played! The voting round will begin in a bit in a new thread.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry, just saw this after I added Khachaturian to the vote thread.

So I'd propose Khachaturian, also Prokofiev #2


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry, as it says in the post before yours, nominations are closed. The voting list is on the voting thread and cannot be added to. Please read the instructions in the first post there and, if you like, cast your vote.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

lol, I'm doing everything right today 

just saw the post about it closing afterwards.

Need to get special function built into these forums to handle all those polling issues.


----------

